
Comparing Node.js IDEs - PaulB_GD
https://paulb.gd/comparing-nodejs-ides/
======
pdiddy
I have recently started playing around with Ember and trying to get more
serious with Vim by using it for this project.

I found this page from Joyent to be an awesome resource for setting up Vim
with Node:

[https://github.com/joyent/node/wiki/Vim-
Plugins](https://github.com/joyent/node/wiki/Vim-Plugins)

~~~
PaulB_GD
I'm definitely a Vim person, and I'll check that out sometime.

------
Zekio
what about visual studio community edition & sublime text 3?

what are you opinion on those for Node.js or you never used them for Node.js?

~~~
PaulB_GD
Most of these it's my first time using the IDEs, so I'm attempting to give
non-biased opinions on them. I could do visual studio community edition,
however there's a lot of other IDEs I could do as well. I just added sublime
text 2.

